# Windows XP has no sound what so ever.



## Grogsky (Apr 2, 2008)

Posted this originally in the Windows XP forum but I was advised to ask the same question here.

Around noon of April 2nd, I booted my computer onto the Windows XP partition of my Hard-drive and Heard the familiar Start up noise thingy for Windows XP. I thought I would play a little Team Fortress 2 and started Steam and TF2. Once in the game I noticed that I wasn't hearing any of the usual menu music of Sound effects. I decided to quit out of the game and restart my computer, there was no log-off/shut down sound thingy. I restarted and re-booted into Windows XP and this time there was not Start up tone either. There was still no sound in anything in Windows.

I've checked and double checked all of the sound control panel and I've checked my speakers and everything is the same as it was when I was getting sound.


You can look at my Hardware, I've put it in my signature if that's any help. I don't know how to find all the other system information so if you need me to show you something else tell me what it is you're looking for and how to find it.


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

Did you create the Drivers Disc during the Boot Camp install?

See if _*this link*_ helps you in any way ....


----------



## Grogsky (Apr 2, 2008)

Yes, I did everything. This just started happening today and I'm wondering if I just need to remove the partition and then recreate it. 

I would lose all of my downloaded content from Steam (one of the reasons I hate downloading games) and it would just be nerve wracking to go through the whole process again.


----------



## pseudofire (Apr 15, 2008)

Hiya.. Ok, just a quick thought, I've had my sound drivers unload themselves in XP home edition before, what I did was go to all programs->accessories->system tools->system restore. I just picked a restore point before the sound went out. It's fixed the problem for me before, maybe it'll help *shrugs*


----------



## Grogsky (Apr 2, 2008)

HERE'S THE FIX.

The idea of Drivers got me thinking and I started to read through the Boot-camp installation guide. It said that the Leopard CD could also be used to repair and restore drivers. I popped it in, ran the repair and everything was working A-ok.


----------

